# Chesapeake Light tower SAT 7/7



## clewis (Nov 28, 2006)

Went out with Cap'n Mike and James. Had a blast. Brought in 16 sea bass myself. WEre drifting off of wreck. Mike brought in a sweet 18" pig and James a few 13 inchers. All mine were under legal limit. No luck on Spades. They were all around to be seen, you coulda scooped um with a net. Noticed a lot of little jellies which might explain why they weren't hittin the clams.


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

clewis said:


> Went out with Cap'n Mike and James. Had a blast. Brought in 16 sea bass myself. WEre drifting off of wreck. Mike brought in a sweet 18" pig and James a few 13 inchers. All mine were under legal limit. No luck on Spades. They were all around to be seen, you coulda scooped um with a net. Noticed a lot of little jellies which might explain why they weren't hittin the clams.


Where exaclty is the light tower?

Cordinates?


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Leave rudee inlet and head east...cant miss it....


about 12 miles..........

MATT


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*T.D. No`s. For The Light Tower*

27101.1 & 41288.8 these will get u there.

Capt.Skid:fishing:


----------

